# The left in panick, can't buy a gun online



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Panicked Leftists Surprised They Can't Just Purchase a Gun Online Like They Were Told"
"Leftists are finding out they've been lied to for years by liberal politicians.

"Barack Obama spoke to mourners in Dallas in July 2016 after a Black Lives Matter activist gunned down several police officers.
Obama told the audience, "It is easier for a teenager to buy a glock than to get his hands on a computer or even a book.""

The time to buy a firearm and ammo is when no one sees a need for them. Kind of like TP. Seems the lefts BS is being exposed again

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...st-purchase-a-gun-online-like-they-were-told/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I would LOVE to see the numbers on how many of them fail the NICS check, all the while presuming it was always so easy to get a gun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I would LOVE to see the numbers on how many of them fail the NICS check, all the while presuming it was always so easy to get a gun.


 The first problem they would have with back round check is answering the questions. They would say they can't ask that. And No you can not see my ID. I have not committed a crime you have no right to see it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I feels comforted in knowing I have plenty of guns and ammo. Food too. Might run out of TP though. Didn’t foresee that one, rats!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Be quiet about this. Don't let the leftists know our secret gun source. You know.... ebay. You can buy anything from them if you have the Secret Usename and Password and you can order 50-cal machine guns with 1,000,000-round mags.... sent to your door in a plain brown box.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> I feels comforted in knowing I have plenty of guns and ammo. Food too. Might run out of TP though. Didn't foresee that one, rats!


(Slippy grins his evil grin and rubs his hands together in anticipation...:devil

I'll help you out on the TP Brother! I won't charge you any "money" at all.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................but you will owe me! BWAAAAAHAAAAA :laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Serious question...

Can you use a Passport instead of a driver's license when buying a firearm through an FFL? A Passport is a Federally Issued form of ID. Never thought to try that.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't get the whole toilet paper issue....I've been in shithole countries for so long and watched them not use TP for ever....the use rocks and sand, and water, and their own hands....its not the best smelling countries...and I wouldn't be shaking anyones hands....(think about why Asian cultures bow)....but I'm not about to lose my mind over a Charmin shortage..... damn folks....install a small spray nozzle...like the one on your sink.... to the water line off your toilet or bathroom sink and spray your cares away....can anyone say bidet?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't tell them about the gun shows. They can buy what they want and walk out the door.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> I don't get the whole toilet paper issue.............


This caronavirus / COVID-19/ Novel Virus / Whateverthehell they're calling it today.... causes diarrhea.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’m beginning to think this whole thing is a Democrat conspiracy. I bet SNAP cards are used to buy TP.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Don't tell them about the gun shows. They can buy what they want and walk out the door.


They won't go, . . . first thing inside is someone with one of them scary black ninja war rifles with the 600 round clips that shoot 50 rounds per second, . . . and the bullets have heat seeking tips on them.

One look and they'll be between the washer and dryer, . . . cryin' momma and chewin a tide pod.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

The husband just texted me that the hole-in-the-wall gun shop near where he works has a line of people waiting to get in. Bellevue, WA, not exactly a conservative bastion.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I buy my guns at the Super-Secret Boom Shoppe. It's in the Greyhound bus depot, behind the counter. Third door on the right. It's labeled "Boiler Room". I have to knock three times, cough twice, then say, "Carlos the Cutter sent me..."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I buy my guns at the Super-Secret Boom Shoppe. It's in the Greyhound bus depot, behind the counter. Third door on the right. It's labeled "Boiler Room". I have to knock three times, cough twice, then say, "Carlos the Cutter sent me..."


I buy mine from gangbangers. They always seem to have more than the LGS and a better variety.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I buy mine from gangbangers. They always seem to have more than the LGS and a better variety.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, but they still go to the bus depot to buy them. So you're paying more for their mark-up.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Don't tell them about the gun shows. They can buy what they want and walk out the door.


Jokes on them, all the guns shows are cancelled due to the crowds, lol.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the problem when what you do is lie to make political points with a crowd that is ruled by how it feels rather than facts. It is also why many other laws are so screwed up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Don't tell them about the gun shows. They can buy what they want and walk out the door.


Here but not everywhere.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was in the area of one of my favorite gun stores yesterday "Collectors Firearms" and for grins I drove by and the parking lot was packed. They were even parking across the street in the vacant lot. Mostly young from what I saw, I didn't even bother to pull in the parking lot. I am betting most have never fired a gun in their life. Scary times.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Slippy said:


> Serious question...
> 
> Can you use a Passport instead of a driver's license when buying a firearm through an FFL?
> 
> A Passport is a Federally Issued form of ID. Never thought to try that.


I'm thinking you need to show proof of address. E.g., When I lived in the Peoples Republic of New Jersey, I could not purchase a firearm in Pennsylvania(PA). I needed a PA drivers license - and any other supporting documentation -permits as required. A Passport does not indicate your address. Just my thoughtful opinion. I have always been asked for a drivers license on these types of transactions with an FFL holder ( as opposed to private or gun show purchases)


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Bought my last gun in Diagon Alley - sorry, just finished watching the entire series during this lock down, and birthday week last week.

However, was upset to have to wait a week to get my birthday pistol, even with having a concealed "permit"! Didn't use to be that way in this socialist state.


Peace,
Michael J.


----------

